# Big sister



## Shae (Jun 30, 2004)

Would anyone be interested about me writing about my life living with a physicaly handicapped sibling? I have a sister that has Cerebral Palsy and evry day for me is not so ordinary. 

Let me know and I will go posting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 1, 2004)

if you promise to write about just Shae things too hun. You are pretty fun yourself you know.


----------



## Shae (Jul 1, 2004)

Here is somthing to start. I was when this happened.

*I did not have that much of a childhood when my sister, Jessica was born with Cerebral Palsy (CP).CP is a disorder that affects the way you walk, the way, you use your muscles, and the way you speak. When I found out that my sister was going to be born special, I felt like, "YAY! I am big sister."

But it turned out to be diffrent. I had less time to play with my friends so I could take care of Jessica while mom takes a nap. My mom is so tired out taking care of her when she wakes up at night evry 2 or 3 hours. But it was worth it you know. I got to learn how to take care of the physically disabled at a young age. And I found out what my carrer is going to be at that age. * 

More soon.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2004)

waiting for more....


----------



## Shae (Jul 9, 2004)

Okay, time for some current stuff. I will place the timewarp in bold and underline so you can see.  WWE fans, you will understand it more.

*
7/9 -->I just got home and I was browsin some pics of the last WWE Raw show The Rock has been on. Jessica looks at me and says, "When was that?" I said, "A Monday night when you are in bed." Oooooooooooooo Jessica was pissed!    Now she tries to stay awake anytime a WWE show is on T.V. but she fails to do so.*  

*I reccon Jessica started liking WWE back in 1998. She would squeal happily evrytime someone gets hit. But the time when she loved Rock was when he went out on his own. Away from Nation of Domination. Evrytime Rock would win a match, she would have a huge smile on her face.   And she started to like wrestling there.*


----------

